# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  datePicker شمسی

## GILAS_MVC

سلام
کسی میتونه یه نمونه از روش استفاه شمسی DatePicker رو در MVC Razor  ثوضیح بده؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز می تونی از پلاگین های جی کویری موجود استفاده کنی
لینک تقویم و DatePicker شمسی و قمری با JQuery

موفق وموید باشید

----------


## GILAS_MVC

ذوست عزیز من نتونستم از این در Razor View استفاده کنم .اگر امکانش هست راهنمایی کنید

----------


## fotrosi

> دوست عزیز می تونی از پلاگین های جی کویری موجود استفاده کنی
> لینک تقویم و DatePicker شمسی و قمری با JQuery
> 
> موفق وموید باشید


با سلام دوست عزیز من موفق نشدم از این پلاگین استفاده کنم در فایل html خودش درست اجرا می شود ولی در پروژه mvc درست اجرا نمی شود

----------


## younesdoost

اگه از @HTML ها استفاده بکنید جواب نمیده.برا جواب گرفتن یه تکست باکس به شکل <input type="text"/> بذارید و بعد بقیه ی مراحل رو از لینک داده شده برید و اون خط کد رو هم به فایل جی کوئریتون اضافه کنید.فقط تاریخ رو برعکس نشون میده که شما می تونید خودتون دستی درستش کنید.یعنی با همون جی کوئری چهار رقم سال رو که آخر نشون می ده بیارید اول،2 رقم روز که اول نشون میده رو آخر نشون بدید تو تکست باکستون.

----------


## iman mohadesi

سلام به همه دوستان که کله های با دانشی دارن ولی کسی قدرشون رو نمیدونه!!!!
من هم همین کار رو کردم اسکریبت ها و مخلفات datapicker آقای هاشمی نژاد رو گذاشم تو پروژه mvc دوست داشتنی ولی تا کد @Scripts.Render("~/bundles/jquery") ، رو از اخر فایل Layout بر نداشتم جواب نگرفتم.چرا؟؟؟

----------


## hakim22

اول باید یادتون باشه فایلهای CSS  رو هم بردارید و در پروژه لینک بدید.
بعد این کد بر پایه ی jQuery نوشته شده و باید ابتدا فایلهای jQuery رو لود کرده باشید. به همین دلیل همیشه خوبه section مربوط به scripts رو در زیر قسمت scripts.render قرار بدید (فایل layout)

----------


## آنتریوم

http://www.dotnettips.info/post/1382...F#‎comment-6961

----------

